# Evinrude/Johnson circa 1955-1963 Service Manuals & more-FREE



## Bigkat650 (May 31, 2012)

I was searching for service manuals for my 1957 Lark because I need to do some minor servicing of it... anyways, stumbled on this and thought it would be very useful to a lot of you folks out there.

https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Evinrude

https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Johnson

Really useful if you have an Evinrude or Johnson between the years of 1955-1963. Has service info and electrical system info. If you scroll down to '1956' in the Evinrude one, you can find an actual owners manual for the Lark (Would work for any of the Big Twin 30-35hp for Evinrude or Johnson from that era as a basic manual)



One of the pages in the 1956 Lark manual has a nice large picture of a cross section of a big twin. I blew that up a little and made a poster out of it: (sorry the image sucks, camera on my phone was fighting me)













Also made a nice Owners/Service manual using all the pages from the owners manual as well as the 'Service Information', and 'Electrical Systems Service Info'... Between the three, it basically has everything I could ever need to know about my motor.










Anyone with a classic Big Twin from the late 50's early 60's, its a great way to get all the info you need for free--just invest a little time! 




Cheers!


----------

